# My new additions



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So someone sent me a link to an advert about 3 rats needing a home.
They were very local, in fact they were easily collected on my way home from work (safe social distancing obviously).

I knew I was going to have them despite anything I saw, so it was literally a behind a window rehome situation. No contact with their previous owner at all.

They are 6 month old boys and are very friendly.
I've only had them for 2 days and one of them already falls asleep on me. He's so snuggly.

They've got a little problem with mites so I've treated that. I've completely scrubbed the cage they came with and practically got rid of all the accessories they had (other than the cage).

They're back in intros together too because the person I had them off told me they were fighting.
One was separate from the other two when I initially got them, but the three of them are together with me and are doing fine.

This is the only photo I have for the time being, but here's my 3 new boys. Sweet Pea, Sniffles and Snowy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lucky boys!

Think they’ll be much happier with you


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Lucky boys!
> 
> Think they'll be much happier with you


Thank you, I hope so


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What cage have you got? Have you owned rats before? Also what bedding/substrate are you using? Are you sure it's mites and not lice? Lice are visible to the eye while mites aren't. My boys got lice from their bedding (carefresh) but was solved by freezing the bag (unopened) for at least 24 hrs, return to room temperature then freeze again to ensure they're all gone. Didn't have an issue after that


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Engel98 said:


> What cage have you got? Have you owned rats before? Also what bedding/substrate are you using? Are you sure it's mites and not lice? Lice are visible to the eye while mites aren't. My boys got lice from their bedding (carefresh) but was solved by freezing the bag (unopened) for at least 24 hrs, return to room temperature then freeze again to ensure they're all gone. Didn't have an issue after that


Definitely mites, I've had rats for over 20 years on and off.
I have a whole rat room for them.

It's all resolved now, I've got 8 happy boys and currently doing intros with 6 of them


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Goldstar said:


> Definitely mites, I've had rats for over 20 years on and off.
> I have a whole rat room for them.
> 
> It's all resolved now, I've got 8 happy boys and currently doing intros with 6 of them


Ah so you're no newbie then  glad it's all sorted now


----------

